# 1st run of two CP Hudson's



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

My friend George and I each received our Accucraft CP Hudson's this week. Saturday we decided to stretch their legs out. Both ran really well, 45 minutes on one tank of alcohol and plenty of power. Mine was blowing off steam constantly, I have since trimmed the wicks.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah YES! The BEST "Smoke Fluid" of 'em all!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations.
That's two more satisfied Royal Hudson customers.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad to hear all arrived safely Dan.

For those that are interested, I have the last of the 1939 "Blue" versions of this model available for sale. Alcohol fueled. See ad shortly in classified section.

Royce


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Movies, please!!!!!!!!!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pictures Dan.

I am not sure how many "Blue" locos have been built by Accucraft but I know of six in the US, UK, Canada and Germany. We have supplied allot of cars already and some have said that they will order more after finding just how much power the Royal Hudson has. Unfortunately Phyl has not been able to run hers again with a good load on because of the amount of snow we have received in the past couple of weeks.

Tac, When do you get your loco?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
Enjoyed the photos of two beautiful statements of steam power. I can image the enthusiasm given the weather on that particular day. I wish you were going to be at Cabin Fever longer....maybe leave the CP Hudson for us to play with!!!!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

I have talked to both George and Dan today, and they were both extremely impressed with the performance of these two engines. They *both* produced plenty of steam and could run at a speed beyond what one would consider safe if desired. Even the whistle "wasn't too bad". Seems like Accucraft has made a giant step forward.... ???? 

Hey Accucraft, how about a 1:32 K-4 that runs like this? Or better yet a M1a?


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

Charles

I am planning on attending the Cabin Fever event this Saturday and am planning on bringing my CP Hudson (Blue w/Stainless Steel Boiler). I do not as of yet have passenger coaches for it are you and Ryan going to have some 1/32 scale ones that I can use while I'm there for a few runs throughout the day. I should be there by 8:00am which I believe is when they let exhibitors in. I am also planning on bringing my new Sandy River #24 with matching LGB box cars and caboose.

The CP Hudson is an amazing engine almost to the caliber of my Aster Mikado. It ran flawlessly in sub zero weather and still maintained 90-100 lbs of steam pressure and as Dan said I barely had the thottle open on mine, any faster and it would have come off Dan's raised track. It should easily be able to pull a dozen coaches or more. The only issue with the engine is the in-flow water connection leaks and is tough to connect requiring the use of a wrench to tighten it. Dan fixed his with some black gasket sealer he had and I am going to do the same to mine, until I can buy some quick disconnects for it. 
I just wish my Accucraft GS-4 Daylight ran this good out of the box. Accucraft has a real winner with this engine.


See you on Saturday. 
George Z


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

George Thanks for the feedback on your experience with the CP Hudson. Along with the retrofit of quick disconnects I would recommend that you look at reset of safeties. This engine should be able to operate at 60-70 psi and perform well. Looking forward to see the engine in motion at CF.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

The rear safety on mine seems to be set right at 60 psi.
I didn't get the front one to blow, so it might be set too high.
It really needs a good run to determine whether after the safety blows, it is capable of still making too much steam.
The boiler and burner designer, Dick Abbott suggests that in summer use, you only need three of the four wicks, but I kind of suspect that three will do in all weather conditions.
As I say, until I get it pulling a train on a long run, I can't determine how much steam it is capable of making.
I must say that the Forsythe multi tube boiler seems to be an excellent choice, as is Accucraft finding BMMC to build the loco.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 01/13/2009 1:05 PM
The rear safety on mine seems to be set right at 60 psi.
I didn't get the front one to blow, so it might be set too high.
It really needs a good run to determine whether after the safety blows, it is capable of still making too much steam.
The boiler and burner designer, Dick Abbott suggests that in summer use, you only need three of the four wicks, but I kind of suspect that three will do in all weather conditions.
As I say, until I get it pulling a train on a long run, I can't determine how much steam it is capable of making.
I must say that the Forsythe multi tube boiler seems to be an excellent choice, as is Accucraft finding BMMC to build the loco.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada




Mr Leech, I hope that one day we'll get to hear the full story on the development of this exceptional model of a greatly-loved prototype.

tac, still waiting for #41
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

David,

My safety was popping around 80lbs, slightly lower than on George's engine but still too high. The front safety did not go off that I noticed so I am wondering where that one is set. I have the wicks trimmed below the recommended 3/8" and packed pretty tight so I was considering plugging one of the burners for summer running. The temp was 29 degrees when we were running and Charles; I was disappointed we did not get snow, it would have been even better.

Dan


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr Leech, I hope that one day we'll get to hear the full story on the development of this exceptional model of a greatly-loved prototype.

tac, still waiting for #41
www.ovgrs.org



Mr Foley,
What is it about the story that you haven't heard?
Or, what do you need to know?
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
You mean like in the good ol' days....been there and done that. Hope you enjoy your experience as much as we did!


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Tac,

If you want to know the full story you might want to hop on a flight to Cabin Fever this weekend as Dick Abbott will be there and I am sure he will give you all the details. Failing that you may want to wait for an article in the G1MRA newsletter.

Cheers


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I steamed my RH on the bench yesterday (as the track outside is under a foot of snow, and my indoor track has only 8' radius curves). I knew I wasn't going to be disappointed having been with this project for the last 27 months, and sure enough it ran absolutely beautifully. It was VERY controlable right down to about 1.5 revolutions of the drivers per second with no load, the axle pump is very efficient and the first safety pops at 65psi. Without a doubt this is a giant leap forward for Accucraft and is probably the first 'serious' live steamer they have made that is powerful right out of the box without resorting to all sorts of after-market fixes to bring it up to snuff. I'll be interested to know what the gas version is capable of.....with a heating surface approximately 60% of the alcohol one. The proof of the pudding will surely be in the eating, we will see.

I am packing 2857 in the car on Friday along with 6 CP coaches, baggage car and express reefer (the same ones I ran at DH the last two years) and will give the whole lot a canter at Cabin Fever this w/e.

Looking forward to seeing old friends there.
David M-K

Ottawa


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David,
As I pointed out, it will go around 8 foot okay.
A little bit of slowing down, but will make it.
NOW, what is this 2857 stuff.
Don't tell me that you have already renumbered yours, have you???
Have fun at Cabin Fever.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Alan, I'll be over in Ottawa for the Great American Invasion this year, and hope to get the chance to meet up with D M-K while I'm there with my folks. Not sure that Stittsville has much else to offer now, though, as the HUGE sunday market has gone for good.

Might even toddle down to YOUR end of ONT, if pursuaded by threats of steam locomotives. 

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

David,

I will have my RH at cabin fever Friday and Saturday morning. I also plan to bring 5 CP coaches (MTH 1:32 repaints) and an express reefer, maybe we could put together a decent size consist for the engines.

Dan


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope that one day we'll get to hear the full story on the development of this exceptional model of a greatly-loved prototype.

tac, still waiting for #41
www.ovgrs.org

TAC, 



There really isn't much of a story to tell, but doesn't November 2006 seem a long way away, remember? Back then, good old TAC came out with all guns blazing wondering why ever would Accucraft entrust improvement work to 'people we've never even heard of'. Well those 'people we've never even heard of' came through despite the skeptics and that thing that was a slug (to be kind) was transformed into a bullet that I know you will be proud to own.

Any stories that there are, why don't you enjoy them under the big maple tree in my back yard, with a glass in your hand, whilst a Royal Hudson runs around with a decent sized train, when you visit Stittsville this Summer, what month?

David M-K

Ottawa


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

David,
NOW, what is this 2857 stuff.
Don't tell me that you have already renumbered yours, have you???


All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


Already done David, don't want to have the same running number as all the other kids on the block! If you are going to number your Aster rebuild as 2816, you and I will be able to replicate one of the popular double-headed fan trips of the dying days of Canadian Pacific steam here in Ontario in 1960.

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I must say that the Forsythe multi tube boiler seems to be an excellent choice, as is Accucraft finding BMMC to build the loco.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada

David,

I think it's fair to say that it's not a Forsythe design but a 'Bitsa boiler' or in more polite circles a hybrid. It has elements of Paul's design but then it has elements of other's too so let's call it an Abbott. Whatever we call it, it certainly steams like witch!
Regarding your comment re. BMMC, I couldn't agree more.


David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 01/14/2009 10:22 AM




Already done David, don't want to have the same running number as all the other kids on the block! If you are going to number your Aster rebuild as 2816, you and I will be able to replicate one of the popular double-headed fan trips of the dying days of Canadian Pacific steam here in Ontario in 1960.
 
David M-K
Ottawa



Sorry David,
It is already 2812.
Just have to build the 'front' end to more or less finish it.
So, when are we going to be in the same place to do this???
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 01/14/2009 11:56 AM

I must say that the Forsythe multi tube boiler seems to be an excellent choice, as is Accucraft finding BMMC to build the loco.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada
 
 David,
 
I think it's fair to say that it's not a Forsythe design but a 'Bitsa boiler' or in more polite circles a hybrid. It has elements of Paul's design but then it has elements of other's too so let's call it an Abbott. Whatever we call it, it certainly steams like witch!
Regarding your comment re. BMMC, I couldn't agree more.

 
David M-K
Ottawa





Well.....
I was only going by what Dick called it.
I guess that he is too modest to name it after himself, but that is fine with me.
All the best,
David Leech, 
Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 01/14/2009 9:59 AM


I hope that one day we'll get to hear the full story on the development of this exceptional model of a greatly-loved prototype.

tac, still waiting for #41
www.ovgrs.org
 
TAC, 
 


There really isn't much of a story to tell, but doesn't November 2006 seem a long way away, remember? Back then, good old TAC came out with all guns blazing wondering why ever would Accucraft entrust improvement work to 'people we've never even heard of'. Well those 'people we've never even heard of' came through despite the skeptics and that thing that was a slug (to be kind) was transformed into a bullet that I know you will be proud to own.

Any stories that there are, why don't you enjoy them under the big maple tree in my back yard, with a glass in your hand, whilst a Royal Hudson runs around with a decent sized train, when you visit Stittsville this Summer, what month?
 
David M-K

Ottawa 





Okay Tac,
Since DMK has given you his version, here is mine based on what I have seen and heard, and please forgive any errors in dates.
Also please forgive any other errors as far as facts are concerned, or any names that I have left out.
1) Maybe ten years ago, Jerry Hyde, Aster distributor for the USA, approaches Aster to see if they will build the Canadian Pacific Royal Hudson. They are sent drawings etc, but the response is that there is no market for this model.
2) Many years later, after Jerry is no longer involved with Aster, Jerry approaches Accucraft to see if they will build it.
3) A positive response, and a prototype painted blue is produced and was run at the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento in July 2006. This prototype was made by Charlie, and was apparently the last engine that he worked on before his death. It ran okay, but seemed to need 100 psi to do anything, and did not seem to like to run slow.
4) I provided Jerry with photos explaining how various major details were incorrect.
5) September 28, 2006 the 'real' 2860 is steamed for the first time since a boiler re-build.
6) The Canadian connection of Dick Abbott and David Morgan Kirby through their acquaintance with Jerry, and their desire to get this model 'right', were invited to take this blue model and transform it into a runner.
7) This then was re-boilered and re-cylindered as well as I'm sure much other work by Dick and David. The boiler, I understand was built based on what materials that were available in China to make sure that it was going to be a 'good steamer'. It was re-painted CP tuscan by DMK,  and taken down to Diamondhead for January 2007.
8) Accucraft contracts BMMC to manufacture this model under the watchful eye of Jerry to make sure that it will be a success.
9) A pre-production model is returned to North America and is well tested by Dick Abbott in the fall 2007.
10) Then there is a long wait until the production line begins to move. Dick Abbott was perhaps going to be sent to China to check that all the models were going together correctly, but in the end was not required to do so.
11) Mid December 2008, the Accucraft Royal Hudson are delivered to customers, who are very happy with the result.
So, I think that all owners, and future owners, of Accucraft Royal Hudsons need the say thank you to Jerry Hyde, Dick Abbott and David Morgan Kirby, as without them, perhaps we would not be Happy Hudson Owners.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Morgan-Kirby - a bit of a low blow there, to remind me of my ignorance at the time. It's a big Gauge 1 world, and I'm a simple soul, and find it pretty hard to figure out quite where everybody fits in, especially those worthies who live four thousand miles away. 

Nevertheless, in spite of my admitted ignorance of names at the time, and regardless of who did what to who, and how and when, my name was one of the very first on the order list, as my loco number is right next to that of Phyll Wright - a lady who was lucky enough to see it at first hand and make her mind up right there and then.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Leech - Thank you, Sir, that will do nicely.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Terry, I have had the pleasure of running one of the new RH's today. Butane fired, ran perfect out of the box. Beautiful looking, very powerful, steams well with the two burners which are very quiet. You are going to love this engine. This is another great locomotive from Accucraft.


----------

